# I wonder if...



## Nefeli (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy Easter to everyone!
I hope you enjoy this day!
So,I wonder if it s necessary to buy the book "Guida Camper".I found many aree di sosta in www.turismoitinerante.com.Is this information reliable?Should I count on this site?

Thank you!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Nefeli said:


> Happy Easter to everyone!
> I hope you enjoy this day!
> So,I wonder if it s necessary to buy the book "Guida Camper".I found many aree di sosta in www.turismoitinerante.com.Is this information reliable?Should I count on this site?
> 
> Thank you!!


And a very Happy Easter to you too Nefeli.

It's not necessary to buy Guida Camper; the website you mention, and many other Italian sosta sites, is very good. You do have to use them either by printing a list of sites on paper or by taking your computer with you. This is not often convenient while you are driving along.

The great thing about Guida Camper is the excellent road atlas -one of the best we have used for Italy- with the sostas and some campsites, marked on the map. We find this much easier to use than either the computer or a page of printed instructions done before we travel.

G


----------



## Nefeli (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you for helping me to make a decision.Ι ll buy the guide!You 're right.It s easier this way!


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Ditto - the atlas in Guida Camper is good, but the information is unreliable. We have searched for two campsites which no longer exist!


----------

